# Supersix Ultimate



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I saw my first Supersix Ultimate today at the LBS. What a great looking bike. The white with red is striking. I couldn't believe the weight. The owner wants me to trade my Supersix Team Replica, although I don't see it happening. I still like my Liquigas black color scheme, although I would probably choose the white if given the choice. 

What amazes me is the weight difference. The differences between mine and the Ultimate - Red brakes/RD/FD/cassette, Fizik carbon Arione, Zipp wheelset. Doesn't seem like a 2 lb difference given the difference from Record, Ti Arione, and Fulcrum Racing 1s.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

my build will be a little heavier than the ultimate because I'm going with clincher wheels but it should come in just at about 14 lbs and change until I add pedals, computer, mirror, cages etc to get it to about 15. 

How red is the red? On the Cannondale site and in the catalog, it looks a bit orangy...


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Definitely RED. I agree that the catalogue is orange, as is the white six13. However, the Supersix is fire engine red.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Check out some of the user pictures of the white frame. The site does not do the white justice, at all. It looks like junk on the site, but even the ultegra six 13 in white is great.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The decals are definitely crimson, dark red. They are not at all like the red of the Six13 decals, which have a lighter and orangier appearance.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

CHL said:


> The decals are definitely crimson, dark red. They are not at all like the red of the Six13 decals, which have a lighter and orangier appearance.


Thanks - I am more relieved as I'm ordering mine sight unseen.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

I just built up one of these....the red decals are a red metal flake and the white is pearlized. It really does look better in person!!


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

How much does your SuperSix Team weigh? Cannondale lists the SuperSix Ultimate at 13.5, and nothing for the Team model. I have a Supersix with Ksyrium ES, Sram Rival which weighs in at 15.4 (w/o pedals).


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I had my LBS weigh the bike last time in. It was heavy at 16 lbs with pedals, cages and Garmin. I found it kind of disappointing, as I was expecting about 15.5 with the gear in place. I don't think the Fulcrum Racing 1's are too light. Seeing the Ultimate, I'm thinking maybe I'll look into Zipp 202's. Better yet, I'll just shut up and ride. Still love the bike.

Another point - in trying to convince me to trade for the Ultimate, the LBS owner said that the new Supersix frame is lighter and stiffer, but I hadn't heard this.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Would like to see a photo of someones Ultimate in white. I like the white and was considering a six13 bike just to get the white paint job. I would love to get an ultimate but out of my price range.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

samuel said:


> Would like to see a photo of someones Ultimate in white. I like the white and was considering a six13 bike just to get the white paint job. I would love to get an ultimate but out of my price range.


Unfortunately, the Ultimate in white looks almost nothing like the six13. As above, the Ultimate is a red metallic, while the six13 is orange. My impression was that the latter seemed less white, although this may have been from the effect of the orange.

Regardless, the white six13 is a great looking bike, would definitely be my color choice for 08's. The bare carbon/alloy combo remains, by far, my favorite six13 frame.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

I thought the six13 had red letters. I didn't know the letters were orange. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures. The spacer washers are clear for the Ceramic bearings. The Hollowgram SLs are still on back order Absolutely gorgeous.

View attachment 119472


View attachment 119473


View attachment 119474


View attachment 119475


View attachment 119725


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

That is one of the nicest frames I have ever seen.


----------



## wv_rider (May 19, 2006)

CHL, I notice that the pics are of the frame next to your bed. Sleeping with it? 

I don't blame you...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

So the SuperSix Ultimate frame is available separately? How many dollars?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

here is another white super










Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This got to be team frame.


----------

